# uk television



## trelowen (Dec 5, 2010)

hi there. just had our visas approved and will be moving to dunedin in august. simple question , will my uk tv work in nz.

thanks


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you'll need a power plug adapter, but that's it, as we're both rockin' 230V


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cheeser said:


> I think you'll need a power plug adapter, but that's it, as we're both rockin' 230V


Yeah it'll work fine although the 3 pin plug & sockets are different. You will need adapters or buy some replacement plugs when you arrive cut off the uk plugs and fit the nz ones yourself. $6 each from Mitre 10 which is very similar to B&Q.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## trelowen (Dec 5, 2010)

great...thanks guys


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bring those short multiplug extensions that you can get in B&Q - the one with a line of plug sockets then a short piece of wire and a plug on the end.

When you get here replace the plug with a NZ one and voila! You can continue to plug your UK appliances in with UK plugs!


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Bring those short multiplug extensions that you can get in B&Q - the one with a line of plug sockets then a short piece of wire and a plug on the end.
> 
> When you get here replace the plug with a NZ one and voila! You can continue to plug your UK appliances in with UK plugs!


I think you might find that standards are different in New Zealand for TV. We will be buying TV when we get to Auckland later this year.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ianrob99 said:


> I think you might find that standards are different in New Zealand for TV. We will be buying TV when we get to Auckland later this year.


With the old CRT types - yes. But I think you're OK with the new LCD & digital. But TVs are coming down in price so much you may want to use it as an excuse to buy a new one anyway!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

trelowen said:


> hi there. just had our visas approved and will be moving to dunedin in august. simple question , will my uk tv work in nz.
> 
> thanks


There used to be an issue with the sound not working on uk TV sets. It also depends if your TV has a digital tuner or analogue. NZ free to air is so appalling that you'll probably want to get Sky anyway, in which case the sound and tuner issues won't arise.

Buy one in NZ if you don't already have one, that way at least you'll get something that has a local warranty. The newer local TVs should also have added features like internet functionality which are very useful.

Geekzone is the best place to ask techie questions.

Best of all, don't bother and download from the net.


----------

